# islam medical college



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

what are your ideas about this college.....! this is in sialkot and going to start its first batch,and recognized by pmdc and affiliated with uhs.it has two hospitals one is in the college campus and other is in the city.total 500 beds.
any one has ideas of this?
and the employers over there are saying soon it will be recognized bye who and imed.
the labs and campus is too much beautiful and fully facilitated.
you can visit it website 
Welcome to ISLAM MEDICAL COLLEGE - I.M.C!
i hope you will give positive response.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

z_shan.khan said:


> what are your ideas about this college.....! this is in sialkot and going to start its first batch,and recognized by pmdc and affiliated with uhs.it has two hospitals one is in the college campus and other is in the city.total 500 beds.
> any one has ideas of this?
> and the employers over there are saying soon it will be recognized bye who and imed.
> the labs and campus is too much beautiful and fully facilitated.
> ...


i have heard positive review of medical college in sialkot opened recently perhaps it is this one#confused


----------



## manzsaad (Mar 29, 2007)

I've recently visited the campus... i must say its off the hook... Amazing infrastructure, faculty, etc.. I've heard they are starting with a strict merit... Its fully recognised by PMDC and UHS.. And i think admissions are still open for another week... Good Luck All


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

*Read the forum rules. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------



## MADEHA (Jul 30, 2007)

I Have read in The News newspaper of 13th nov 201o that the pmdc has recognised 3 new medical colleges inculding islam medical college but when i checked the pmdc site n read da list i didnt find its name in the it.Any1 got any other info about it? any idea weither its really registered or not?


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

yes it is recognized by PM&DC.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

But how come its name is not on the PMDC list yet?


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

they have not yet updated their website, that is why.
once the ministry of health issues the notification of its recognition (a formality) , only then would its name be added to the list.
but basically the college is recognized and the ministry of health usually issues the notification soon after PMDC approves recognition.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Im getting admission in Islam medical College should i go for it? I mean it isnt a bad choice right?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^If you have no other option, go for it.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

i had many options but declined all of them because i had planned to move back to my family in New York but now i think i will go for sialkot


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

its only normal for new colleges to have some problems in the initial few years, e.g administrative issues etc. but have faith and hope for the best, if you are an adaptive person nothing will bother you and things will go along fine


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

well i adapted to pakistan really quick so i dont think i will have any problem also sialkot is near my hometown too. Thanks ayesha i think i will go for it


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey one more thing is there any chance of this college being recognized by WHO? i mean i don't want that i do my MBBS from here and then i cant practice in USA...


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

ania said:


> Hey one more thing is there any chance of this college being recognised by WHO? i mean i dont want that i do my MBBS frm here n then i cant practice in USA...


It will take some time,probably after the graduation of first batch.
Though some institutes get recognized early if they are upto the mark.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey if an institute is just recognised by PMDC can a graduate from that college further study or practice in foreign countries like UK or australia etc?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^No,unless a college is recognized by US and UK Respectively,they cant practice there.


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

welll... i am also going for islam medical college...but it seems a bit Risky ...
what do u people suggest? #confused


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

well im going there too...it did seem risky to me too bt nw im searched enough and da campus is reaally nice and then its registered wid PMDC. but yes to go into a new college arises many different kind of questions and they bothered me alot but nw i guess im ready for it and im sure it will turn out to be fine


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Its safe if its recognized by PMDC .... and affiliation with UHS is another plus point


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

i am not sure about its affiliation with uhs bt i knw soon in a month or two it will become affiliated with UHS but about being recognised by pmdc dat im sure it is . so the college is registered and i think thats what matters


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

i asked them that when it will be recognized by who and imed. they said that in one or two year.i like it.i think it is good choice to go there and i am going there.


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

But on Official PMDC site...Islam medical college is not in the LIst?? ....
whats up with that?... how can we say that it is recognized? :O


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Everyone, please read the forum rules! Your posts will end up getting deleted if you don't.

Thanks. 
*


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Usman_ said:


> But on Official PMDC site...Islam medical college is not in the LIst?? ....
> whats up with that?... how can we say that it is recognized? :O


read the intial posts.....pmdc has recognised it but only the formaility of the notification is left and pmdc hasnt updated its site yet..dont worry


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

ok... we can hope for the best!!!#confused


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

i think we all are confused and this confusion will only be cleared out when the college starts, lets see what happens


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

ya..but do you know when the classes are going to start??


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

i was about to ask the same question. but i am quite sure the classes will start from the first week of January. i will know comfirm by next week hopefully


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

well.... ok... best of luck... for all IMC Students InclUding mE & YoU!!  #happy


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Yup gud luck and if any one has any new info regardin IMC please do share


----------



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

i am 100 percent sure that it is recognized by pmdc.you guys no need to worrry


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

I Just hope the college gets under WHO or imed before the first batch graduates and that pmdc updates its site too........ #baffled


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Islam medical college is recognized by pmdc but be careful with newly open med colleges. PMDC denied newly established private and public medical colleges on the excuse that recognition of such a high number of medical institutions is against the policies of council. The council desires to limit the number of colleges and that is why a two-year freeze has been enforced from December 31, 2010 on new colleges.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this info,you actually scared me but i hope nothing like this happens and i was thinking that pmdc had refused to recognise any med college from dec 31 2010 and if it didnt want any more colleges it could have then refused these 3 colleges which it recognised on 13 nov, i mean they could have rejected them or postponed them.But anyhow nw i am worried


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

well... people...i have heard that there are 5 newly established Medical Colleges In Punjab which arE nOt recognizeD by PMDC .... someone know anything about it? if yes!! than Please Do Share!!


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

if you are talking about todays news which stated dat 4 med colleges have been rejected by pmdc then let me clear out that those four colleges were da goverment colleges that were declared to be open in sialkot,gujranwala,dera ghazi khan and sahiwal so basically pmdc rejected these 4 goverment colleges


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

ahhhh!!! ok thanks!! my bad.


----------



## Maida (Oct 25, 2010)

hey are you sure that it has been recognized by pmdc and affiliated with uhs? because its name does not appear to be in the list of either pmdc recognized colleges or uhs affiliated colleges on their official website.. please someone let me know because I'm planning on going there


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Maida said:


> hey are you sure that it has been recognized by pmdc and affiliated with uhs? because its name does not appear to be in the list of either pmdc recognized colleges or uhs affiliated colleges on their official website.. please someone let me know because I'm planning on going there


 



well it is not affiliated ith UHS yet and if you read da thread from start it is said that pmdc had recognised it and 2 other medical colleges on 8th nov and a notification is left. I dont know alot and i myself im confused. i went across this link maybe it might help PMDC Recognised 3 New Medical College | Pak Study


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

we are all confused...& ania we can say nothing about authenticity of that link!!


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

lets see where it takes us


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

well usman i am not saying its an authentic link or anythng, and honestly im more confused or maybe u can say worried then you are, all i want to know is weither its REALLy recognised or not and i think i only know as much as you do and honestly i cant find alot on the net on this.


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

ya same here!!! worried!! & Confused :S


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

are they taking applications currently, btw ?


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> are they taking applications currently, btw ?


 



The application and admission procedure has ended ages ago. Tha class is starting on 1st January 2011


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

Well guys I.M.C has been recognsied by both UHS and PMDC.
so cheers


----------



## Usman_ (Dec 1, 2010)

ya i went to IMC on Wednesday .... it is recognized by PMDC & UHS ...So Congrats people!!!


----------

